# Tourism has been deeply affected by COVID



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2020)

This chart is from a ski resort company that I receive emails from:





​Seeing that just made me completely uninterested in trying that holiday package / experience, but those who are mainly affected are the companies and their employees because if there are no customers then they'll have a hard time staying afloat. Furthermore, there are many countries in the West and whatnot who rely heavily on tourism so chances are they've already taken quite several hits (economically).

If the world ever goes truly back to normal which doesn't look like, then even then it'll take them time to recover from the financial damage they were hammered with.

Godspeed.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 19, 2020)

No kidding? Tourism, hotels, skiing resorts, restaurants, sports (with some exception to the top leagues) , airlines... Most industries have been seriously crippled because of the lockdown, and it's still going on right now. It's very sad (I'm in one of those sectors) but for the moment there's nothing that can be done.

I'm confident that things will get to normal once enough people have taken the vaccine (and thus starve out the virus). But yeah... It'll take time to recover. Worse : some costs can't be recovered (you won't increase e.g. your hotel stays because you missed some on 2020).

Edit: it's... Not really my intention to attack the skiing resort company, but it's due to skiing resorts in Italy that the virus entered Belgium and at least two other European countries. They're not explicitly to blame (they didn't knew, like the rest of us, just how bad it would become), but some people keep a grudge nonetheless...


----------



## Jayro (Jan 12, 2021)

Tourism will bounce back. It will never go away as long as people can travel again in the near future. The same companies may not be around, but new ones will pop up, so it hardly matters.


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2021)

Boesy said:


> , but those who are mainly affected are the companies and their employees because if there are no customers then they'll have a hard time staying afloat.


For seasonal tourism national demand is getting drummed up, 'inter state dependent city tourism' (think congresses, ...) will be down for a whole while longer.


----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes, travel was affected anyway, but only in the first year of covid.
I like to travel a lot)
Just recently I was in France, I liked it very much, I will definitely go back there again)
 But lately, I've been traveling a lot more than usual)
The last time I was in Paris, my friends and I went on a tour with a group, we booked a guide and even a bus https://bcs-bus.com/charter-bus-paris.
  We loved it, Paris was incredibly beautiful.
Honestly, I now recommend everyone to visit there at least once.
  It was definitely worth it).
And where are you planning to go?
  And what exactly do you fail to travel?


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

Why cant people just stay where they  are?


----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Why cant people just stay where they  are?


Because the only way to learn and to grow as a human is to learn from other people and cultures thus why there is an old saying that travel broadens the mind.


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Because the only way to learn and to grow as a human is to learn from other people and cultures thus why there is an old saying that travel broadens the mind.


Cant be that old since people a couple of hundred years ago barely traveled a few miles from their homes...


----------



## AmandaRose (May 2, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Cant be that old since people a couple of hundred years ago barely traveled a few miles from their homes...


Well that isn't true is it you had vikings back in the 11th century travelling around. You had the Mongols round about the same time doing the same. You had the Romans even further back taking over most of Europe. And so on.


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> Well that isn't true is it you had vikings back in the 11th century travelling around. You had the Mongols round about the same time doing the same. You had the Romans even further back taking over most of Europe. And so on.


Yes, militiaristic segmants of the population did travel alot. Maybe travel is of the warrior spirit.


----------



## wurstpistole (May 2, 2022)

ValentinDerkovsky said:


> Yes, it affected travel anyway, but only in the first year of covid.
> I love to travel a lot)
> I was just recently in France, I liked it so much, I will definitely go back there again)


Why necrobump this old piece of crap?


----------

